# Mini split wiring off hot tub sub panel



## Tony77 (8 mo ago)

I’m wondering if I would be able to wire a 3/4 ton mini split off my hot tub sub panel

It’s a double 50 amp breaker at the main panel.

At the sub panel it has a double 50 amp breaker for the hot tub and also has (2) 20 amp breakers that are being used for lawn irrigation and led lights


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

If you're talking about using a dedicated breaker at the sub panel for the mini split, then yes that would be ok. If you're talking about running the mini off of a shared 220v breaker, I wouldn't do it. A/C's are supposed to be on their own dedicated breaker to follow code.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

I would get an electrician to install that. There are a lot of rules to run a high power circuit, especially when it concerns water.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

I would get an electrician to install that. There are a lot of rules to run a high power circuit, especially when it concerns water.


----------

